# Who can hijack the most threads?



## skieur (Dec 24, 2012)

We seem to having a contest to see who can hijack the most threads.  Some are doing pretty well at it, to the extent that some threads are going off in several different directions to such an extent that no one remembers what the post that started the thread was about.  This is compounded by those who only glance at the previous post before they make a comment and those who post short non-sequiturs that only a few readers can get.  Perhaps the intent is to confuse newbies or those who don't frequently post.

skieur


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 24, 2012)

This is the internet.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 24, 2012)

I watched _It's a Wonderful Life _tonight.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 24, 2012)

Skieur,
My guess is that D.B. Cooper will be able to hijack the most threads.


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sparky, so did I, What other holiday favorites do u like?,mmmmm OP not like we are trying to hijack the thread


----------



## dewey (Dec 24, 2012)

Can we talk for a minute about the weather in Winnipeg?  Boy howdy it's chilly!


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 24, 2012)

Can you give me an honest critique of this portrait?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 24, 2012)

If frogs had pockets, they could carry guns so they wouldn't have to be afraid of snakes.


----------



## dewey (Dec 24, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> Can you give me an honest critique of this portrait?



Clearly needs more cowbell.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 24, 2012)

im really new and want a film camera and dont know which one so i thought maybe a minolta or a olympus or maybe a nikkormat which one do you think is better


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 24, 2012)

snowbear said:


> im really new and want a film camera and dont know which one so i thought maybe a minolta or a olympus or maybe a nikkormat which one do you think is better



What are you shooting tomorrow.... 450 senior portraits or 3 weddings?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 24, 2012)

yes


----------



## snowbear (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll be back on Wednesday.  Have a safe one, folks.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 24, 2012)

snowbear said:


> yes



Then you need 35 MPG highway, 30 city. And don't forget to use aluminum siding.


----------



## IByte (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm ibyte, the Greek god of the E-world mauahahaha!


----------



## thetrue (Dec 24, 2012)

Can someone show me how to make bokeh?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 24, 2012)

To make bokeh you'll need to start preheating your oven to 350 and lightly grease a cookie sheet.


----------



## tevo (Dec 24, 2012)

So I'm getting my first DSRL camera this Friday hopefully, and I was wondering what type of Canon should I get?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 24, 2012)

The nature of conversation is that it drifts. This isn't a q/a session.


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm drunk... Had too much rum and coke. Merry Christmas


----------



## thetrue (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas all, where can I buy a camera tonight to shoot a wedding tomorrow?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 24, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Merry Christmas all, where can I buy a camera tonight to shoot a wedding tomorrow?



Well a big fat "Duh!!!"---Best Buy dude, Best Buy!!!


----------



## IByte (Dec 24, 2012)

..sigh I guess some people prefer their cucumbers pickled.


----------



## IByte (Dec 24, 2012)

....siiigh I guess some people prefer their cucumbers pickled.


----------



## tevo (Dec 24, 2012)

Demers18 said:


> I'm drunk... Had too much rum and coke. Merry Christmas



Take a shot every time someone hijacks this thread starting now.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 24, 2012)

I had a bowl of ice cream after dinner, does that make me jittery enough that I need 1/4000 shutter at f1.4 ISO12800 at noon?


----------



## shefjr (Dec 24, 2012)

I went to use my new sb 700 tonight and I hadn't used it for about a month but left the batteries in it and well..... It was not good!
So then cleaned the acid type mess and put fresh new batteries in and it's not working.


----------



## IByte (Dec 24, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Well a big fat "Duh!!!"---Best Buy dude, Best Buy!!!



Or BJs where they a pallet full of d3200s


----------



## shefjr (Dec 24, 2012)

thetrue said:
			
		

> I had a bowl of ice cream after dinner, does that make me jittery enough that I need 1/4000 shutter at f1.4 ISO12800 at noon?



U could borrow my flash and drop the shutter speed.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 25, 2012)

Sorry kids, fresh bottle of Knob Creek existed 3 hours ago...


----------



## Nikmal (Dec 25, 2012)

skieur said:


> We seem to having a contest to see who can hijack the most threads.  Some are doing pretty well at it, to the extent that some threads are going off in several different directions to such an extent that no one remembers what the post that started the thread was about.  This is compounded by those who only glance at the previous post before they make a comment and those who post short non-sequiturs that only a few readers can get.  Perhaps the intent is to confuse newbies or those who don't frequently post.
> 
> skieur


Please tell me this is NOT something you are trying to promote.. If you are not.. then ignore the below.. if you are then... 
This I do not get. This forum is about promoting Photography and getting people involved in it. New people and veterans of the camera alike. Yet all this one thread does is try and chase them away by saying "hijack" a thread some how or some way and even try and make it a contest. What does that say about the Forum in general with petty things like this going on. It saddens me that this is a "normal" thing that the OP is trying to promote. If it is the Normal thing.. I will not be a normal poster from here on out. Congrats.. your contest has succeeded.. you might have made me leave and I have only read the first post thus far. Hopefully others agreed with me and do not do this crap that the OP is trying to promote.


----------



## baturn (Dec 25, 2012)

To the guy drinking rum----- if it's good rum,lose the coke.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 25, 2012)

Nikmal said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > We seem to having a contest to see who can hijack the most threads.  Some are doing pretty well at it, to the extent that some threads are going off in several different directions to such an extent that no one remembers what the post that started the thread was about.  This is compounded by those who only glance at the previous post before they make a comment and those who post short non-sequiturs that only a few readers can get.  Perhaps the intent is to confuse newbies or those who don't frequently post.
> ...


I believe he's speaking out against it, but it happens either way. Most of the time it gets back on track and all ends up alright.


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 25, 2012)

baturn said:
			
		

> To the guy drinking rum----- if it's good rum,lose the coke.



We did that on Friday! A nice rum from Trinidad and I had it on the rocks. 
 Tonight however, I needed to ensure longevity so I added the coke for substance. We were drinking some Bacardi 8 year wich isn't bad but not the best either. 
My favorite rum that I've tried has to be the rum from the Dominican. One of the smoothest and flavorful rums I've ever had. I've tried the same label here in Canada (Brugal) and it simply doesn't taste the same as the one you buy there.


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 25, 2012)

tevo said:
			
		

> Take a shot every time someone hijacks this thread starting now.



That would be dangerous...


----------



## IByte (Dec 25, 2012)

Demers18 said:


> That would be dangerous...



Derp...thank you and good morning


----------



## Tee (Dec 25, 2012)

IByte said:


> Or BJs where they a pallet full of d3200s



Don't forget to pick up a 50mm 1.8 and always keep it at 1.8


----------



## pgriz (Dec 25, 2012)

To get that out-of-the-world feeling, shoot your flash bare, and at full manual power.  Guaranteed holiness.


----------



## mishele (Dec 25, 2012)

I want a dragon.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 25, 2012)

mishele said:


> I want a dragon.



Cameta has some good deals on refurbished dragons going right now...


----------



## IByte (Dec 25, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Cameta has some good deals on refurbished dragons going right now...



Don't think she is talking about bongs Derrel ....at least I don't think she is lol.


----------



## KmH (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but if Waldo is from Antartica, can Santa Claus start a business photographing qulits?


----------



## Mully (Dec 25, 2012)

What is the real meaning of Christmas??


----------



## shefjr (Dec 25, 2012)

Is $200 too much to charge someone for their wedding if its my first shoot ever? 
My friends and family say I take some ok photos with my phone.


----------



## Mully (Dec 25, 2012)

Do I really need a portfolio to see an Ad agency?  Can't I just tell them how great I am?


----------



## tevo (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi guys I am new poster and new to digital photograph I buy first DSRL and take many good photo plz check out my blog and give feedback plz thank you !

http://sketchylink.pornsitenudez.bi...vasive_genital_destruction/drugcartel/die.htm


----------



## manicmike (Dec 25, 2012)

I had some Nutella toast today.


----------



## texkam (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Skieur,
> My guess is that D.B. Cooper will be able to hijack the most threads.




I think my boy, DB, hijacked about 200,000 threads in his time...


----------



## thetrue (Dec 25, 2012)

Speaking of high jacking, my father in law wears his jeans above his belly button and tucks in his tshirts...disturbing!


----------



## pgriz (Dec 25, 2012)

It's disturbing only if he's using suspenders AND a belt.  sheesh.  :greenpbl:


----------



## thetrue (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm going back over there for dinner, if he hasn't changed in to his short shorts, I'll prove the disturbing nature :lmao:


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 25, 2012)

I can eat a whole box of fruit loops but I am not a cereal killer!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 25, 2012)

I think we need to steer this thread back to the real topic at hand.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 25, 2012)

When Harry met Sally sucks.


----------



## dbvirago (Dec 25, 2012)

I think it goes without saying


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 25, 2012)

Wait... What the... Oh... 


Carry on


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 26, 2012)

With a Rebel "L"



With a Rebel &quot;L&quot; by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Dec 26, 2012)

I took a picture at a parade.  Do I need a release from everybody that was in it and watching?


----------



## usayit (Dec 26, 2012)

What's this thing people keep talking about.. the Fiscal Cliff?... looks like fun.  Where do I go to find this Cliff....


----------



## unpopular (Dec 26, 2012)

As far as I can tell, all that's going to happen is that we go to a pre-Bush budget ... not sure what the big deal is.


----------



## BrianV (Dec 26, 2012)

usayit said:


> What's this thing people keep talking about.. the Fiscal Cliff?... looks like fun. Where do I go to find this Cliff....



Why did they name it after Clavin?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 26, 2012)

took me a while...


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 26, 2012)

why is he in jeopardy?


----------



## pgriz (Dec 27, 2012)

Really, there is no point to it.  Shoot in "P" mode.  Shoot in "A" mode. The sun's going to go to red giant phase in about 4 billion years, and Earth will be vaporized.  Along with the P-mode images.  So enjoy it all while you can.  Unless you get carried away by the raptures.  Then you don't care either way.  Really, there's no point to it.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 27, 2012)

"I'll take anal bum cover for seven thousand!"


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 27, 2012)

if you take all the veins from your body and laid them out end to end you would die!!!!


----------



## usayit (Dec 27, 2012)

Derrel said:


> "I'll take anal bum cover for seven thousand!"



Susan Boyle's 'Anal Bum Party' Tweet Prompts Amusing Responses From Fans


----------



## Derrel (Dec 27, 2012)

usayit said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > "I'll take anal bum cover for seven thousand!"
> ...



Yeah...I posted that Susan Boyle gem a few months ago....it was a tossup between that one, and the Celebrity Jeopardy one...I went with the Jeopardy one, just to stay on-topic with the Alex Trebeck post above, ya know? Is there an anal bum echo in here, Trebeck??? So...how bout them Seahawks, eh???


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Just had some beans...and man...I'm a lil' gassy tonight...ldman:


----------



## thetrue (Dec 27, 2012)

Derrel said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


Seahawks? If there's a bird around, CoastalConn would know about it.


----------

